

Math Atlas -  a Gateway to modern mathematics - sundarurfriend
http://www.math-atlas.org/

======
dkasper
Kind of annoying how the url never changes because of the frames (hence no
good way to bookmark).

If you start from this page you'll get the exact same page without the frame
and be able to bookmark: <http://www.math.niu.edu/~rusin/known-math/>

------
catherinej
The color classification scheme used in the visuals (e.g., foundations,
combinatorics, number theory, and abstract algebra grouped together in the
purple-red range; differential equations and mathematical physics grouped
together as blues; topology and analysis in between in the yellow-green range)
struck me as natural and significant. Maybe this arrangement of mathematical
specialties on a linear color chart corresponds not just library
classifications or publication patterns but to some hard-to-describe
characteristics of different types of mathematical mind.

In my own limited experience I've never met anyone who loved both
combinatorics and differential equations, so it seemed natural to me that
these two areas are far apart on the chart. When I read about efforts to
recruit more students to math/science/computing, I want to ask what kind math,
what area of computing; different kinds of minds thrive in different
environments. It's a pleasure to see some these differences laid out visually
in the Mathematical Atlas.

(typo edited)

~~~
carterschonwald
really? I've come to find a huge relationship between combinatorics and
analysis (and hence pde) and thence with group theory. There's some really
cool problems that can only be answered via a funky fusion of technique.

[http://www.amazon.com/Additive-Combinatorics-Cambridge-
Advan...](http://www.amazon.com/Additive-Combinatorics-Cambridge-Advanced-
Mathematics/dp/0521853869/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241742853&sr=8-1)

the additive combinatorics book by terry tao and van vu give some amazing
examples of this

------
jmatt
My current gateway to modern mathematics - <http://mathworld.wolfram.com/>

Though I'm always up for a new and independent resource.

